# How much food for grown male GR per month?



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the GR world (other dogs have been much smaller). Can anyone tell me about how many pounds of dry food a large grown male GR will go through in about a month? 

I want to buy an airtight food container and I'm not sure what size to get. 

Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think the answer really depends on how much food you need to feed your dog....?

My guy eats 2 cups of food a day. We go through a 15lb bag every 45 days or so.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a 30+ lb container..but I can typically make an 18 lb bag (at school) and a 6 lb bag at home last about 3-4 weeks maybe a little longer..since I'm back and forth between my apartment and home.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Uhh, my dog's 30lb bag lasts over a month, just not sure exactly how long.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Buy a container that will fit a 30 lb bag of food. Buying the smaller sized bags really isn't as cost effective. My 15 month male eats about 1 30 lb bag every 45 days.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Uhh, my dog's 30lb bag lasts over a month, just not sure exactly how long.


I think I'm going to start buying the larger bag myself. Trying to calculate it, I think in the end, it'd be cheaper. Maybe not at the time of purchase (unless you're lucky and have awesome coupons!) but annually I think it would be.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My dogs food is $55. So, it's not TOO bad.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

18 lb bag for me is 29.99 and 33 is 33.99. I just realized that, I thought it was 45! Plus, ProPlan has coupons you can print out every month AND you can stack coupons at PetSmart usually so you could get it for next to nothing sometimes. I got a 6 lb bag for .76 cent once! LOL.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Buy a container that will fit a 30 lb bag of food. Buying the smaller sized bags really isn't as cost effective. My 15 month male eats about 1 30 lb bag every 45 days.


We used to buy the bigger bags... but I found that after a month or so, the bottom portion of the bag starts getting stale. Even in the bag inside the container. :uhoh: 

And the container fits in our pantry this way.

The bigger bag would go for 4 months, but why would I want to feed my dog something that's been sitting there rotting those extra 2 months?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

A 33 lbs. bag last longer than a month for us.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Thanks everyone--big help!*

All your comments helped me a lot.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Megora said:


> We used to buy the bigger bags... but I found that after a month or so, the bottom portion of the bag starts getting stale.
> 
> *The bigger bag would go for 4 months*, but why would I want to feed my dog something that's been sitting there rotting those extra 2 months?


What size bag do you buy? I've never heard of a bag of dog food so big it would last 4 months!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> What size bag do you buy? I've never heard of a bag of dog food so big it would last 4 months!


I normally buy a 15lb bag. It lasts 45 days or so. 

A 33lb bag would last twice as long.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I have 2 that are 80+ lbs. They get 4 cups. The 2 smaller girls get 3 to 3.5 cups and are about 60 lbs. My Poodle gets 5 cups. He is 110 lbs. Yes. I have a huge food bill between them and their 5 cat siblings.


----------

